# Riders get kicked off under 4stars



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Great news for us in my city, 3.9stars are riders get kicked off for 6months

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/mone...-users-with-less-than-a-four-star-rating.html


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I think that is only in Australia


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> I think that is only in Australia


Different markets have different rules. It's hard to say what each city's Uber culture will do to respond to problems.

In Australia, the rider ratings are getting lower by looks. This could be Uber's latest attempt to put things back into place. A lot of drivers are passing on those bellow 4.5 and Uber may be losing some money if it's 10% as the article states.

I have only seen 3 riders bellow a 3.9 before though. Even saw a 2.8 (or so) once. This is likely not to matter much. It's far more likely that pressure is coming in for them to at least address that it has some responsibility for the riders.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Should be the same standards as drivers. What? 4.6 deactivated driver? Why not the same for pax?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Should be the same standards as drivers. What? 4.6 deactivated driver? Why not the same for pax?


In almost any business there is a lower quality control as it pertains to consumers.
The real question is why are we subject to such high standards even though we are independent contractors. Even if we dip to a certain rating threshold it should be up to the consumer whether or not they want a low rated driver.

The rating system isnt just ratings.
We can be flagged for certain things and we get rated low for that.
I wonder if Uber can deactivate a driver if they were rated low and there was never any reported incidents about them


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> In almost any business there is a lower quality control as it pertains to consumers.
> The real question is why are we subject to such high standards even though we are independent contractors. Even if we dip to a certain rating threshold it should be up to the consumer whether or not they want a low rated driver.
> 
> The rating system isnt just ratings.
> ...


Dude, 4.6 is really really low. The behavior and attitude, seen here, by drivers who claim far higher, is appalling.

I just had my worst week on the platform and my rating dropped from 4.98 to 4.96 over the last two weeks. I noted multiple issues that I could have improved on, personally. It would take me months of really shitty weeks, like this one, to get to 4.6 - it's conceivably impossible.

As far as the riders go, they pay. Paying you should ( and does) make up for a lot. Yes there are crappy people. However, if everyone is crappy, if you have bad rider after bad rider, who down rates you, time to look a little closer to home for what might be wrong.


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

I would like to take a moment to point out uber is only 4.2 on the play store... uber should probably be fired from google.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Dude, 4.6 is really really low. The behavior and attitude, seen here, by drivers who claim far higher, is appalling.
> 
> I just had my worst week on the platform and my rating dropped from 4.98 to 4.96 over the last two weeks. I noted multiple issues that I could have improved on, personally. It would take me months of really shitty weeks, like this one, to get to 4.6 - it's conceivably impossible.
> 
> As far as the riders go, they pay. Paying you should ( and does) make up for a lot. Yes there are crappy people. However, if everyone is crappy, if you have bad rider after bad rider, who down rates you, time to look a little closer to home for what might be wrong.


Half the passengers in the market I drive in are 4.6 in the market I drive in. It is about 20% of pax here have a 4.9 or higher.

They would suspend a high percentage of passengers of one of their biggest markets in the country in one of the most volatile markets. That makes no sense from a business standpoint.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> Half the passengers in the market I drive in are 4.6 in the market I drive in. It is about 20% of pax here have a 4.9 or higher.
> 
> They would suspend a high percentage of passengers of one of their biggest markets in the country in one of the most volatile markets. That makes no sense from a business standpoint.


Agreed


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Getmeoutofhere said:


> I would like to take a moment to point out uber is only 4.2 on the play store... uber should probably be fired from google.


After being given 2 or 3 friendly email warnings, of course.


----------

